# Carbonal Composite Tech SL frameset



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey I just got this new frameset, and thought I'd share a couple quick pics before it got dark out.
Frame weighs 1080 grams, fork weighs 672 grams. I haven't weighed the bike yet, but the new frameset is 430 grams lighter than my previous ride, and doesn't need the brake adapter mounts either, so I saved some more weight there too. My bike previously weighed 17.5 lbs. 
I also added a lighter weight Easton stem during the rebuild.

It's a really nice frame! The internal cable routing looks/works great, and the geometry fits me better as well. This frame has a TT length 20mm longer than my previous frame. I'll get some better pics later if anyone is curious about it. The fork is super beefy, and all carbon. even the dropouts are carbon with little aluminum washers bonded onto the tips where the axles fit in.
The headset is internal tapered, 1 1/8" on top, and 1 1/2" on the bottom. I'm taking it for its 1st ride tomorrow.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely looking frame set.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice! Looks great. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a great 1st ride with the new frame. 4 hours at Kettle Moraine in SE WI.
It only took a few minutes to get used to the new bike. The geometry is so similar. The differences were very subtle. It is definitely lighter, but the weight difference isn't noticeable. More psychological than anything. The longer top tube is exactly what I wanted. The biggest noticeable difference, was that I could hop over big rocks and logs easier than before. The rider position was almost exactly the same, but I wasn't as far over the front wheel as before.
The fork is also much stiffer, but without adding any extra harshness to the ride.

I always thought it was funny how people that don't like carbon, say the frames are "dead feeling", and that steel frames are "more lively", but to me, I feel the frame (and all the other carbon bits) do a great job of dissipating some of the buzz from getting to my body. All the road feel and input is still there, but is filtered to make it smoother. Some of the smoother trail sections felt like I was riding on carpet, it was so smooth. This new frame also has thin, smooth seatstays, compared to the bulky stays on the old frame that had the v-brake bosses on them. That may be contributing to the smoothness of the ride.

I also had an annoying rear brake hum that went away after installing them on the new bike. The brakes bolted right up without any manipulation to make them fit. No more adapter brackets required! And the brake mounting points look really cool coupled with the internal cable routing. I just need to shorten the brake lines up, since I got some marks on the fork from cable rub.

The frame looks overall really trick. Especially in the sunlight when you can see the UD carbon shimmer. I got a lot of compliments and questions all day during the ride.
I'm giving it a thumbs up. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

That frame looks exactly the same as a one I sell in the UK, has the same seat stay yoke, round seat/chain stay join, internal routing, tapered steerer, bb30, even down to the metal plate incase of chain suck.
Your pictures aren't the best but I'm pretty sure it's the same. Where did you buy it? Was it direct from Xiamen Carbonal Composite Technology Co., Ltd. ? As it's £800 in the shop I work & £300 from carbonality.

Take a look at the picture of it below & see what you think.
https://www.boardmanbikes.com/images/xl_images/Boardman_HT_ProC_xl.jpg


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, its the same bike. I got mine direct from Carbonal.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like you got a bargain. I've bought quite a lot of carbon from China and they do excellent work at great prices.

Oh glad yours is rigid to:thumbsup:


----------



## kimare (Oct 5, 2011)

turbogrover said:


> Yes, its the same bike. I got mine direct from Carbonal.


I doubt they're the same, Boardman is a 26er and yours are a 29er and it looks like the cable hole on yours are further behind the front tube than the Boardman bike.

Btw i like your build. Did you recieve a headset with the bike or did you have to buy it seperatly. You should also post you bike in the chinese 29er thread as it would be nice to some alternatives to LTK023


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

kimare said:


> I doubt they're the same, Boardman is a 26er and yours are a 29er and it looks like the cable hole on yours are further behind the front tube than the Boardman bike.
> 
> Btw i like your build. Did you recieve a headset with the bike or did you have to buy it seperatly. You should also post you bike in the chinese 29er thread as it would be nice to some alternatives to LTK023


Sorry to disappoint you, but it is indeed a 26er. The fork has a 460mm crown-to-axle length, and look at the huge tire clearance it has. Maybe the big Race King tires threw you off. I think this frame may be available as a 29er though. I do see the difference in the cable routing too. It's the same manufacturer. 
I am liking it more, every time I get to ride it. It's a more comfortable ride than my old frameset.

I bought the headset with the frameset separately. I didnt want to search for a headset like this. I don't think there are many options for the tapered headtube, it was only $14 extra, and is a pretty nice headset.


----------



## kimare (Oct 5, 2011)

You really fooled me, shame on you, you could have waited for fool's day. Anyway the didn't recommend their frame for me. As I weigh 95 kg atm, and the 29er they sold had a recommended maximum rider limit of 90kg. They're a honest company, not trying to force though a quick sale.


----------



## bryant_carbonal (Nov 29, 2011)

turbogrover said:


> Hey I just got this new frameset, and thought I'd share a couple quick pics before it got dark out.
> Frame weighs 1080 grams, fork weighs 672 grams. I haven't weighed the bike yet, but the new frameset is 430 grams lighter than my previous ride, and doesn't need the brake adapter mounts either, so I saved some more weight there too. My bike previously weighed 17.5 lbs.
> I also added a lighter weight Easton stem during the rebuild.
> 
> ...


This is Bryant from Carbonal Bike! Thanks for your appreciating. How does your bike work now? We have another normal light model - 1180gr/piece. And this one is much cheaper, only $350/piece. If you guys need any items please contact me


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

show us some pics of the frame and fork plus details?


----------



## bryant_carbonal (Nov 29, 2011)

wannabeRacer said:


> show us some pics of the frame and fork plus details?


Hello,
Please see the pictures and detaisls of this frame and the fitting fork through followed links:

Carbon 26er MTB Fork - Detailed info for Carbon 26er MTB Fork,carbon 26er fork,Carbon 26er MTB Fork,carbon 26er fork on Alibaba.com

Super Light Carbon Mountain Bike Frame 26er - 1050g - Detailed info for Super Light Carbon Mountain Bike Frame 26er - 1050g,mtb frame carbon,Super Light Carbon Mountain Bike Frame 26er - 1050g,Mountain Frame 26" on Alibaba.com

Please feel free to ask if you had any question.

Bryant : [email protected]


----------



## protyne (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello turbogrover, how is this frame holding up? I'm also interested in this frame as I find its geometery pretty similar to my XTC.

Anyone else has this frame?


----------

